# Weather Events in ACNH



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

What Weather Events would you like in ACNH?
I have created a list of some of the best ones I have heard off. Feel Free to share any other ideas you think would be cool!


----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2019)

all of these sound fun, and id love to have them in new horizons, but i don't think i want them as events or conditions, just something like seasons in new leaf and other games. i don't wanna bother with dead branches or shoveling snow, but im fine with intense weather lol. i just really don't want it to become a pocket camp thing where we have to collect things or do something in order to get an item.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 2, 2019)

I love the idea of thunderstorms and items washing up at the beach, but I agree with donnellcrossing. No events please. Just regular weather in the seasons sounds much better. I also really like all of your other ideas too. Any new weather is fine with me.


----------



## isabll (Sep 3, 2019)

I want them all obviously, but I especially love the idea of hailstorms (as long as they don't destroy flowers or stuff like that) and solar eclipses!


----------



## LokiBoy (Sep 4, 2019)

How about all of the above ? lol


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 4, 2019)

I want to see pretty much everything listed. And I'd love see more like fog, especially in the fall around Halloween.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

I love how we saw wind in the direct!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 4, 2019)

Solar (and lunar) eclipses would be incredibly cool to see in ACNH.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a really cool idea! All of these would be awesome (except maybe not the ones that could hurt the villagers  ) I especially love the thunderstorm one. Who knows, maybe eventually these will be incorporated into an animal crossing game.


----------



## LeAckerman (Sep 5, 2019)

Im a space nerd so being able to see solar eclipses or milkway's and stuff would be so cool to see. I'm cool with all of these as long as nothing damages the town


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 5, 2019)

In the last trailer, the weather was interesting because it was more realistic and intense  but I love the ideas ^^...sounds fun.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 5, 2019)

I want every event that has something to do with snow. And also the solar eclipse as well as being able 
to seeing more starts, would be a perfect opportunity to bring back the observatory.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 5, 2019)

Items and craftable materials and such washing up shore is a great idea. I?m already loving the weather conditions shown in the trailer, especially the details of the leaves blowing in the wind! And I can just tell I?m gonna LOVE winter in this new game. I really hate winter in new leaf.


----------



## Knockaboot (Sep 5, 2019)

I really love all of these! Especially I like the idea of events that change more than just how the game looks...fallen branches from a windy day, stuff washing up on the beach both would be a great way to mix up your day-to-day tasks. I like the idea of shoveling snow off paths too, though it might be nice if it'll melt eventually anyway.

Some other fun stuff along those lines might be if it hails, the player needs to have an umbrella out or their character will do some kind of flinch animation every now and then. Maybe there can be 'heat waves' too, where your flowers will need more water? I know this would all be more 'work', but honestly I'd love to have random little tasks to do like that, like weeding the town.

I also thing it'd be fun in general to have certain clothing items on during certain weather or your character will perform some kind of animation (it could be constant, but I was thinking more every once and a while, like tripping on a bad luck day). So jackets in the winter, short sleeves in the summer, raincoats or umbrella in the rain, etc...I think it'd be nice to really have an 'opportunity' to put together different outfits over the year! Each type of clothing item (pants, shorts, jackets, shirt, long sleeve shirt, etc) could have some 'rank' for warm-ness, and you'd reach a certain warm-ness to stop displaying that animation. Nothing crazy, you could still wear pants and a t-shirt in the summer, but pants and a jacket might be a bit much.


----------



## Oat (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey, personally I'd love to have to maintain the island due to extreme weather conditions like thunderstorms and heavy rainstorms. But that's just me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knockaboot said:


> Some other fun stuff along those lines might be if it hails, the player needs to have an umbrella out or their character will do some kind of flinch animation every now and then. Maybe there can be 'heat waves' too, where your flowers will need more water? I know this would all be more 'work', but honestly I'd love to have random little tasks to do like that, like weeding the town.



I love this idea. It'd be cool to also see slight tanning and the ability to apply sunscreen to protect themselves from the extreme heat. Also, perhaps in such conditions, the need to drink to cool off will be dire to avoid something like a mild heatstroke.


----------



## Cheryll (Sep 15, 2019)

Ooh, I like the thunderstorm idea. All of these are unique, especially see-ing the galaxies. I also kinda want distant thunderstorms. I don't know why, it's satisfying to see thunderstorms off the horizon with a rainbow or sunshine streaking everywhere. Cumulonimbus in New Leaf at August did a good job demonstrating on what that would look like.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 15, 2019)

As others have mentioned, seeing the wind blowing the leaves on the trees in the trailer was awesome. I hope we get more unique weather variations to help the game feel fresh from day to day. Coming from NL, the game is looking very appealing so far.


----------

